# ATI 5650, Kernel 2.6.35 -> langsamer Bildaufbau

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe von dem Kernel 2.6.35-rc4 auf den Kernel 2.6.35 mittels make oldconfig upgedatet.

Vorher habe ich natürlich die .config kopiert.

Nun ist der Bildaufbau sehr langsam.

Ein schnelles Wechseln der Fenster führt zu Auslastungen von 80-90% beim Xorg.

Ich nutzte das KMS von ATI.

Muss ich das evtl. nochmal neu kompilieren?

Oder das Xorg-Modul? (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati)

Oder den ucode (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode)?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27744

und hier

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29384

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Umschalten von den Terminals geht schnell.

Dafür kommt das:

```
[18446744069.657340] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.657343] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

[18446744069.860263] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.860266] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

[18446744069.659575] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.659578] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

[18446744069.661083] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.661086] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

[18446744069.666111] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.666114] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

[18446744069.659337] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.659340] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

[18446744069.658209] [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 1sec aborting

[18446744069.658212] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CD14 (len 67, WS 0, PS 0) @ 0xCD43

```

Nach einem weiteren Hibernate scheint der Fehler nicht mehr so stark aufzutreten.

Komisch.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Merkwuerdig. Du hast sehr viele "stuck atombios" Meldungen  :Shocked: 

Mach mal folgendes.

Fahr das System neu hoch und schau ob du zwischen den Terminals "schnell" umschalten kannst, wenn /dev/fb* durch fbi oder aehnliches genutzt wird.

Wenn es "laggt" nochmal neu hochfahren.

Gleich nach dem Start mit "pm-suspend" als root das System schlafen legen, wieder aufwachen lassen und in dmesg nach "stuck atombios" ausschau halten. Danach gleich mal fbi mit einem Bild starten und zwischen den Terminals umschalten.

----------

